# changes to Medicare AWV for 2012



## Mad0824 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have heard that Medicare will now require a health risk assessment as part of the AWV for 2012.  Does anyone know if this is true or where I can get more information on this?


----------



## dclark7 (Nov 17, 2011)

A health risk assessment is a part of the AWV and is not new for 2012.  It's required under the Affordable Care Act.  This might help you understand it better. http://www.cms.gov/coveragegeninfo/downloads/healthriskassessmentsCDCfinal.pdf


----------



## cjmusser (Nov 17, 2011)

It looks like there is going to be expanded coverage for a "heart prevention" visit in addition to the AWV/IPPE.  THis link has a brief summary with the link to CMS NCD information.  I have not yet found any information on the specifics of the visit, CPT or HCPCS code.

http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2011/11/a-million-hearts-welcome-expanded-cardio-coverage/


----------



## cjmusser (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is the link to CMS NCD - very detailed inforamtion and it states that the specific coding guidelines will be forthcoming.

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/details/nca-decision-memo.aspx?NCAId=248


----------



## loptas (Nov 25, 2011)

there is a new HRA (health risk assessement) eff Jan 2012. It's different from the one already included in the AWV. This is a form that must be filled out by the patient prior to or during the AWV and evaluated by the provider in his/her AWV exam. CMS does not have a sample form, but does Part B news.com dated 11-7-11 has the details.


----------



## dyates (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anyone have reference to a template for the new 2012 AWV requirements.  We have a template for 2011, but we need to add the new requirements and didn't know if anyone would be willing to share their information on this.


----------

